# Lil Smokie Variations



## shannon in KS (Nov 6, 2005)

Anyone have any good smokie sauce recipes?  I can always do the BBQ sauce, or chili sauce and grape jelly- BOOORRRINNNNGGG, but I like making new things.  I found one on the net (and even found a new site to add!) that called for cranberry sauce, and I think I may also add a few fresh cranberries and/or orange zest, if I use the recipe.  Any suggestions?  Thanks!


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 11, 2005)

Shannon, here is a great recipe that was posted originally by jkath. I made it last year for the SuperBowl and it was a great hit. You could substitute the lil smokies for the kielbasa.

Jack Daniels Kielbasa 

1 kielbasa (the real stuff, no turkey, no light....) 

Boil in water 20 minutes to get the fat out. Dry on paper towels & cool. Cut into large-ish bite sized pieces. 

In a pan, stir 3/4 cup ketchup, 3/4 cup light brown sugar & 1/2 cup Jack Daniels. Cook on low to med-low. When it's bubbly, add kielbasa. Cook, stirring about every minute or two for at least 45 minutes. (you don't want to scortch it) so it cooks down to a nice saucy consistency. 

These are great appetizers. However, they are just as good if you make it the day before, keep in the fridge & then heat & serve.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 11, 2005)

Shannon, I slice up kielbasa and then put it on a piece of puff pastry add a small tea. of mustard fold the pastry to form a triangle and bake..I'd think you could do the same with the smokies and they would tste great with a sweet dipping sauce..
kadesma


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 11, 2005)

This is my own recipe for sweet and sour sauce. I hope that you like it. It is one of my favorites.

*Sweet and Sour Lil Smokies*

1 large package of lil Smokies
1 can (13 ½ oz.) pineapple chunks
½ cup brown sugar
1 teaspoon ginger
1 tablespoon cornstarch
2 tablespoons soy sauce
½ cup vinegar

Drain pineapple and reserve liquid. Reserve pineapple chunks. Mix together brown sugar, ginger and cornstarch. Combine 1 cup of reserved pineapple liquid, vinegar, and soy sauce in pan. Bring liquid to a boil and whisk in brown sugar mixture. Stir constantly until mixture is thickened. Add lil smokies and reserved pineapple. Stir until lil smokies and pineapple are heated through.


----------



## Constance (Nov 11, 2005)

Oooh, Sierra, that sounds delicious. I've saved that one!


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 11, 2005)

They all sound delicious!  Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 13, 2005)

Shannon, you are very welcome.


----------

